# Good ohio river rod



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok so I was going to get some of the blue series rods from catfishgearusa but there sold out. I don't fish the river much not am I going to so I don't wanna spend more than 100$ a pole I need 4-6. So my question is does anybody have a good rod they would suggest? looking for a heavy action that can handle 2-8 oz weights plus bait. Thanks for any suggestions 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I used just the Ugly Stick Catfish rod when I first bought my boat. I used 3 oz of weight usually but I tossed a 6 oz a few time as well. The 6 was a little much. I also caught blues up to 55 pounds with them and numerous 40+ pounds. 
However I got a couple of the Tangling With Catfish Extremes now and I love them. They handle 8 oz no problem. I think the are $79.

Who knows maybe Vince has some of the rods you are looking for laying around.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok cool thanks Thats a good idea I'm going to send him a pm 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

Ugly stick tiger rods Med Hvy are hard to beat.


----------



## BanksideBandit (Jan 22, 2010)

bottomdwellerstackle has a few nice rods the Catfight and the TakeDown...and also the TWC extreme is nice.


----------



## Curtis937 (Sep 17, 2010)

Ok thanks I went with some from catfishgearusa but thanks for the info 



http://www.cprcatfish.com


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Berkley ECat 3 and ECat 4 from Catfish Connection.com are awesome for large flatheads.
The Ugly Stick MH Catfish rods are kinda wimpy, but for smaller 20lb fish and under theyre fine.

The brown Ugly Stick Tigers are very beefy.
The CatFight rods from bottomdwellers are good.


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Tangling with Catfish extreme. Awesome rod for 70 bucks. Google and you will find. Love mine. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

